# Marketing Effectively Online?



## youneek (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys I have just recently opened my online shop at the beginning of the month. I only have one design of sweatshirts, I have made a few sales but most if not all of my sales have been from friends! I know this is probably the way everything starts but I was wondering what is the best way to market outside of you friends and family circle. I have a Facebook and Myspace plenty of views on my site as I have google analytics etc, but not many sales... Any suggestions from experience...???

Mike


----------



## bootlegger (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been "farming" ideas against MySpace. I use the blog services and bulletin posting. I used "FriendBlaster" to build up a couple thousand friends and then spend at least 1 day a month tending the weeds on myspace. It generates a lot of traffic as the comments I post against peoples profiles last at least a month on the main pages.

I also spend at least a week a month, randomly as the time rolls around, finding forums and bulletin boards related to the concepts I am selling through, "Thrift store clothes, Green Living ideas, Hippie forums," etc etc.. I post ideas, concepts, and various stories that relate to my business, what I'm doing that is unique, and ways it helps out others.

I use facebook, but it is much more of a connection to friends that anything else. You can also get a bunch of free advertising through facebook ads, do a search on google for "Facebook Ad Coupons"... I picked up $250 is free add credits, I've been running ads for free for 4 months now and just getting to the end of the free money. It has paid for itself since it was free. I also use facebook applications "Gift Apps", and created a fun way to spread my shirts around as gifts people can send to one another. Spending a few days on this will pay back, think of funny ways to deliver the shirts, names, comedy works the best in the "Gift Giving" arena of facebook.

If I think of anything else, I'll post it up.

Peace
http://www.bootlegtshirts.com


----------



## zymerguyer (Feb 15, 2007)

Great post Joplin! Those are all awesome resources.


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you submited your hoodie to any blogs (rumplo, hideyourarms, addicteed ect) yet, theres a article here that tells you how to do this efficently and one high traffic blog posting your hoodie could really jump sales and hopefully (read; cross fingers) people will copy that one blog to their blog and ect ect down the line.

Another thing, when you sit down and think "marketing" what youre really trying to do is figure out "who" exactly will buy your product and "where" and "how" will you capture thier eyes


----------



## henrik (Feb 25, 2009)

First thing first.... you need a catchy domain name. It`s not easy to find believe me!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

t-shirt blogs
sponsoring bands
facebook/ myspace
SEO


You can spend hours getting fans on myspace with friendblaster but doing it organically is far better in my opinion. Don't spam, be a real person, give them a face behind the company.


----------



## masterchiva (Dec 24, 2007)

Web marketing is very time consuming but well worth it... but just like anything else most of the time you have to wait a little to start seeing results.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

As with all forms of marketing, you have to be dedicated and have a bit of luck. Running an effective MySpace page will keep you busy, building up the relationships with people who are your friends, not simply getting a load of people who you occasionally send a message to. That's the whole point of Social Media 'marketing', it's about the relationship between you (and your company/brand) and your potential/real customers. And that takes time and a fair bit of skill to do well. The same thing about building relationships with bloggers, they are more likely to blog about your brand if you treat them like a friend, and not just send generic PR emails to them.


----------



## saleha86 (Mar 8, 2009)

what about google adwords -- why do people always miss that out?? It is so powerful - try it out and get those keywords set


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

bootlegger said:


> I've been "farming" ideas against MySpace. I use the blog services and bulletin posting. I used "FriendBlaster" to build up a couple thousand friends and then spend at least 1 day a month tending the weeds on myspace. It generates a lot of traffic as the comments I post against peoples profiles last at least a month on the main pages.
> 
> I also spend at least a week a month, randomly as the time rolls around, finding forums and bulletin boards related to the concepts I am selling through, "Thrift store clothes, Green Living ideas, Hippie forums," etc etc.. I post ideas, concepts, and various stories that relate to my business, what I'm doing that is unique, and ways it helps out others.
> 
> ...



Those are really good ideas! i like them alot.


----------



## babyboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Content is King. Start writing keyword rich in-demand content related to your product or service.


----------

